
Secret Algorithms Threaten the Rule of Law - mnm1
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608011/secret-algorithms-threaten-the-rule-of-law/
======
subru
For one, Quora engages in social experimentation, including implying their
mental illness diagnosis via suggested content. This scratches the surface;
their techniques are rather insidious.

